Ask HN: What is something you automated paid off? - onuralp
======
feistypharit
I took a lot of manual labor out of managing a VRBO with zapier and a few
other things.

[https://blog.garble.org/automating-your-vrbo-rental-with-
zap...](https://blog.garble.org/automating-your-vrbo-rental-with-zapier-and-
smart-things-part-1/)

------
SubMachineGhost
i used to work on a payment system and i automated test data generation, you
can specify constraints about an an entity you want in your test and the
software will generate all the possible instances for that entity.

Do you want a credit card ? then you get instances for all banks, products,
limits, end of the month cycle ...

what used to take my colleagues a week to do, was now being done in 15
minutes.

------
tmaly
I automated some reports at work that would take 8-12 hours to make and the
program produces them in 3 minutes.

